# permission d'ecriture sur disquette.



## error 404 (16 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens de d'acheter un lecteur de disquette externe pour pouvoir transférer quelques 

applis telechargé sur le net (abandonware bien-sur) sur mon SE FDHD sous system 

6.0.5. 


Le problème, les disquettes formaté sur classic se trouve interdite a l'écriture une fois 

monté sur le bureau de mon Imac... évidement j'ai bien essayer de modifier les 

permissions en passant par les info fichier mais impossible. Et je n'ai aucune option ou 

modification possible a partir du SE a part verrouillé la disquette .


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses 

Cdlt Alexandre


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2010)

Ça ne seraient pas des 800Ko, par hasard, tes disquettes ?


----------



## error 404 (16 Novembre 2010)

> Ça ne seraient pas des 800Ko, par hasard, tes disquettes ?



eh non... suis une quiche mais a ce point quand même 

franchement je crois avoir tout essayé.

comment tu fais toi par exemple ? tu as aussi des antiquités je crois...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2010)

error 404 a dit:


> eh non... suis une quiche mais a ce point quand même
> 
> franchement je crois avoir tout essayé.
> 
> comment tu fais toi par exemple ? tu as aussi des antiquités je crois...



Ben j'écris mes disquettes au moyen d'un SuperDisk LS120 USB d'Imation*, connecté à mon Mac sous Leopard :




Mais je les formate systématiquement sur l'ancêtre. Je n'ai jamais eu le problème que tu évoques.

Il n'y aurait pas un bouton dans un coin de ton lecteur qui force la lecture seule ?

(*) qui a l'intéressante capacité de lire et d'écrire les disquettes 1,3Mo standard, en plus de ses disquettes spéciales de 120 Mo


----------



## error 404 (16 Novembre 2010)

merci pour ta réponse Pascal. 



> Il n'y aurait pas un bouton dans un coin de ton lecteur qui force la lecture seule ?


Je ne l'ai pas sous les yeux mais je ne pense pas. C'est un truc hyper basic que j'ai 

acheté chez Ma**ay.

En plus, formaté à partir de mon imac sous leo en FAT tout fonctionne parfaitement... :mouais:

je regarderais quand mm ce soir.



> Ben j'écris mes disquettes au moyen d'un SuperDisk LS120 USB d'Imation qui a l'intéressante capacité de lire et d'écrire les disquettes 1,3Mo standard, en plus de ses disquettes spéciales de 120 Mo


ça à l'air beaucoup mieux que mon "machin" ! c'est en voie de disparition je suppose...

Cdlt Alexandre


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2010)

error 404 a dit:


> ça à l'air beaucoup mieux que mon "machin" !



Non, pas vraiment, mais comme on me l'a donné, ça m'a évité d'acheter un lecteur de disquettes, mais que ce soit en lecture ou en écriture, sur une disquette standard, c'est plus lent qu'un lecteur normal (et déjà, un lecteur normal  )



error 404 a dit:


> c'est en voie de disparition je suppose...



Là, par contre, la réponse est "oui" ! Déjà, à l'époque, il était à la ramasse par rapport au ZIP 100 de Iomega, qui compensait ses 20 Mo de capacité en moins par une vitesse de lecture et d'écriture presque aussi bonne que celle d'un disque dur (de l'époque, hein, genre 500 Mo à 4200 tr/mn). J'ai une disquette de 120 Mo, ben pour la remplir, faut pas être pressé : entre une et trois heures, selon le nombre de fichiers, sur mon PM G4 2x1,42 Ghz. J'ose pas imaginer ce que ça pouvait donner sur un iMac Bondi Blue à 233 Mhz :affraid:


----------



## error 404 (17 Novembre 2010)

> J'ai une disquette de 120 Mo, ben pour la remplir, faut pas être pressé : entre une et trois heures, selon le nombre de fichiers


ah ouais quand même ... c'est ce qui fait le charme du vieux matos, faut pas être pressé.

bon. Problème résolu, mon lecteur floppy fonctionne (un bien grand mot) mais seulement sur mon G3 sous 10.1... je vais faire avec.

Du coup j'ai upgrader mon SE: system 7 :style: la grande classe !

Merci Pascal pour tes réponses

Cdlt Alexandre


----------

